# which gto



## need4acceleration (Jul 25, 2009)

hello i am new to the forums i love gtos but i have a question


i want a fast gto that is also good looking for decent money because i dont have a lot of money,

i want a older gto but i dont know which one is the most reasonably priced any suggestions on which one to buy?

thanks


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

what kind of money are you looking to spend?


----------



## need4acceleration (Jul 25, 2009)

around 10-25grand


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

I got a 70 gto for sale on this site. Look on the for sale 1964-1972 gto for sale thread.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

There's no set answer for your question, look at the various years, poke around on the forums, go to some car shows and then decide which year or years you are interested in.

Learn first...then buy.

Just my 2 cents.

Rick


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1967 GTO....arty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

New era (2004-2006) are quite different machines in appearance and performance. As koppster said, look around on the internet and at shows to see what you like.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> There's no set answer for your question, look at the various years, poke around on the forums, go to some car shows and then decide which year or years you are interested in.
> 
> Learn first...then buy.
> 
> ...





Eric Animal said:


> 1967 GTO....arty:


Good advice..........decide which year you are most attracted to and then concentrate on finding the best deal for your buck. Now is a very good time to find deals with more people needing to sell toys to eat. There are many nice drivers in the price range you posted.....:cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to give some representation to the 1968. I feel the love, I think you should too!

Good advice from the guys before me, spend some time deciding what you want, then buy. Or get a couple of lemans clones and you can have one of each style  at your price point:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Purists like me prefer the old, 389 tri-power 4 speed cars. They're light, a little rough around the edges, and have brutal accelleration. The fact is, the later cars are better road cars, 'cuz they're newer and more advanced. The '67-up 400 engine has much better heads than the old 389, and the 455 is a torque monster that's hard to beat. I've always owned '65, '66, '67 GTO's....I've never had a newer one. I have driven '68-ups, though, when I was a mechanic for a large company. The '68-'72 GTO's are excellent road cars...tight, quiet, well constructed, and they have great brakes and road manners. They are an improvement over the earlier cars. They scream "SIXTIES PERFORMANCE!" I may get one someday.....But I still like the style of the '67-on- back ones.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> 1967 GTO....arty:



:agree:agree:agree


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xcmac26 said:


> I have to give some representation to the 1968. I feel the love, I think you should too!
> 
> Good advice from the guys before me, spend some time deciding what you want, then buy. Or get a couple of lemans clones and you can have one of each style  at your price point:cheers


:agree

If you have $25k to play with, pick a year that floats your boat and buy it. For $25k you'll find a nice car no matter what the year........ Shopping for one is half the fun, enjoy the trip.....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

funny question asking which car you should buy- kind of like asking which girl should i marry-as stated above buy what YOU like not what other people do-because everybody likes different things- Im in the same boat as geeteohguy I prefer the first generation Goats-with 65 being my favorite- and thats why I have that year- The hard squared off body lines make the car look bad-ass!!! But I am sure someone who owns a 69 or 70 would present a different point of view-
with a budget of 10-25K take your time and look at as many cars as you can- as stated above many people are now selling off toys to eat there are alot of deals out there-but dont jump into the first thing you test ride-look around till you find something you absolutely love THEN jump on it- good luck


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

id go with a 69 or 69, thares plenty of theme and normaly thares some pretty good looking 68's and 69's on ebay fo the cash you ae willing to spend, a 64-67 car tend to be higher


----------

